# Resort recommendations for an RCI points resale?



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2009)

Are any resorts particularly good to own via RCI points (for MF reasons I would guess)?  I am considering looking for a small RCI points contract on Ebay but I am not sure what to look for, what to watch out for, etc.  I would be looking to use the points mainly for the last minute exchanges at 45 days or less, so a small annual contract of say under 30K points would be fine with me.  As of right now I only own RCI weeks traders but I am looking to add RCI points to my timeshare "portfolio".  Also, does anyone know offhand the approximate fees for the last minute exchanges (on top of the 9000 or fewer points required?).  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's the       link to the 3-year lease of RCI Points and here's another link for low cost Points timeshares.  With the lease you always have the option to not renew.
RCI Points membership fees range from $124-$499 depending on the length of membership (1 to 5 years), BUT your Weeks fee is included, so you would get a credit for any weeks membership fees already paid.
Points transaction fees are $39-$139 depending on the number of nights reserved (1 to 5 years).  In addition, if you stay at a resort for less than 7 nights, the resort (not RCI) may charge you an additional cleaning fee.

The 9000 point vacations are just weeks resorts that are booked within 45 days of check-in and because of this, availabilities may be limited.  I believe the standard 'weeks' transaction fee applies for these transactions.

You might be able to post a request on the "Sightings" board to have anRCI member look up the current 9000 point vacations.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2009)

That leasing points thing is pretty interesting!  I'll have to get a feel for whether or not we could get what we want from the last minute/9000 point vacations to see if it's worthwhile to lease some points or not.  I like the fact that it's only for 3 years, so no long-term committment to more timeshares!

Our weeks account is free with our Wyndham Kingsgate ownership.  Would we get the $89 or $124 or whatever the weeks fee is credited against that $124-$499 fee even though our weeks membership is free?


----------



## vincenton (Jan 11, 2009)

FLDVCFamily said:


> That leasing points thing is pretty interesting!  I'll have to get a feel for whether or not we could get what we want from the last minute/9000 point vacations to see if it's worthwhile to lease some points or not.  I like the fact that it's only for 3 years, so no long-term committment to more timeshares!
> 
> Our weeks account is free with our Wyndham Kingsgate ownership.  Would we get the $89 or $124 or whatever the weeks fee is credited against that $124-$499 fee even though our weeks membership is free?



Very unlikely.

Vincent.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 11, 2009)

deleted...duplicate


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 11, 2009)

FLDVCFamily said:


> That leasing points thing is pretty interesting!  I'll have to get a feel for whether or not we could get what we want from the last minute/9000 point vacations to see if it's worthwhile to lease some points or not.  I like the fact that it's only for 3 years, so no long-term committment to more timeshares!
> 
> Our weeks account is free with our Wyndham Kingsgate ownership.  Would we get the $89 or $124 or whatever the weeks fee is credited against that $124-$499 fee even though our weeks membership is free?


Wyndham owners can clarify, but I think the free RCI membership for Wyndham owners is for only exchanging Wyndham units.  If you own at other RCI you need to have a separate membership.


----------



## vincenton (Jan 11, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> Wyndham owners can clarify, but I think the free RCI membership for Wyndham owners is for only exchanging Wyndham units.  If you own at other RCI you need to have a separate membership.



Correct, but I have heard that if you have an RCI points account which RCI also give you a weeks account they will merge your weeks account into one. In other word they do not provide you with another week account.

Vincent.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 11, 2009)

vincenton said:


> Correct, but I have heard that if you have an RCI points account which RCI also give you a weeks account they will merge your weeks account into one. In other word they do not provide you with another week account.
> 
> Vincent.


That's true, but if their only weeks account is through Wyndham, I don't think they get any credit towards their points account.


----------



## vincenton (Jan 11, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> That's true, but if their only weeks account is through Wyndham, I don't think they get any credit towards their points account.



Correct, you most definitely will not get any credit for the merging of weeks account.

Vincent.


----------



## Jennie (Jan 11, 2009)

If you have a Weeks account, and then become an RCI Points member, your Weeks account will remain exactly the same way it is, but you will not have to pay any annual fees for it. Payment of the RCI Points annual fee covers the cost of both accounts. 

And if you have unused years left in your Weeks account when you establish your Points account, RCI will refund the unused amount on a pro-rata basis. For example, if you paid $600. for 10 years of RCI Weeks membership in 1996, they will refund $60. per year for each of the remaining years. 

Thereafter, when you log into the RCI website, you will enter one username and password to enter your Weeks account, and another username and password to access your RCI Points account. 

You do have to call RCI Points after your Points account is established to request the refund of your weeks fees.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 12, 2009)

> Wyndham owners can clarify, but I think the free RCI membership for Wyndham owners is for only exchanging Wyndham units. If you own at other RCI you need to have a separate membership.


Not true.  I have several fixed weeks enrolled in my "free" RCI account via Wyndham FairShare Plus.

I do not know how this "free" account would interact with Points though.


----------



## vincenton (Jan 12, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Not true.  I have several fixed weeks enrolled in my "free" RCI account via Wyndham FairShare Plus.
> 
> I do not know how this "free" account would interact with Points though.



By points, do you mean RCI points account? In what sense do you mean interact?

Vincent.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 12, 2009)

By that I mean: if you pay for an RCI Points account, and have a "free" Wyndham RCI Weeks account, you may or may not get a refund for something.

I'm guessing probably not.

But, I do know that you can put other weeks in your "free" Wyndham RCI Weeks account.  You just have to call RCI and tell them what you own.


----------



## vincenton (Jan 12, 2009)

bnoble said:


> By that I mean: if you pay for an RCI Points account, and have a "free" Wyndham RCI Weeks account, you may or may not get a refund for something.
> 
> I'm guessing probably not.
> 
> But, I do know that you can put other weeks in your "free" Wyndham RCI Weeks account.  You just have to call RCI and tell them what you own.



Yes, most likely you will not get any credit for merging the two weeks account as one. 

And yes if you have other weeks, I don't see why RCI couldn't/wouldn't add it to your weeks account as well.

Vincent.


----------



## Jennie (Jan 12, 2009)

bnoble said:


> By that I mean: if you pay for an RCI Points account, and have a "free" Wyndham RCI Weeks account, you may or may not get a refund for something.
> 
> I'm guessing probably not..



HUH? Since the entire RCI Weeks account becomes free as soon as you become a Wyndham owner, what would you expect to have refunded? If you paid no further annual membership fee, what would they be refunding?


----------



## pranas (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a weeks account with RCI before buying a small Wydham points account. I wanted to roll my points into a free RCi account and made arrangements to have this done. The Wydham rep even gave me the number of my new account.  I was surprised to discover that my Wydham points were transfered as generic weeks into my weeks account instead of the new account as expected.  I had to speak to several people before I was told that I would receive a refund for the remaining portion of my paid account. Never did find out why they did this in the first place.  They couldn't understand why I would care.


----------



## vincenton (Jan 12, 2009)

Jennie said:


> HUH? Since the entire RCI Weeks account becomes free as soon as you become a Wyndham owner, what would you expect to have refunded? If you paid no further annual membership fee, what would they be refunding?



I believe Brian was referring to refund due to you having to pay for the RCI points account. RCI points also comes with a week account.

Vincent.


----------



## vincenton (Jan 12, 2009)

pranas said:


> I had a weeks account with RCI before buying a small Wydham points account. I wanted to roll my points into a free RCi account and made arrangements to have this done. The Wydham rep even gave me the number of my new account.  I was surprised to discover that my Wydham points were transfered as generic weeks into my weeks account instead of the new account as expected.  I had to speak to several people before I was told that I would receive a refund for the remaining portion of my paid account. Never did find out why they did this in the first place.  They couldn't understand why I would care.



As you should because you have paid for your week membership. Since they will merge, I have heard that some people have gotten refund on however numbers of years left. 

Vincent.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 13, 2009)

> Since the entire RCI Weeks account becomes free as soon as you become a Wyndham owner, what would you expect to have refunded?


As it happens, I don't expect any credit, but this is a question that often comes up.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 13, 2009)

bnoble said:


> As it happens, I don't expect any credit, but this is a question that often comes up.



Is you "free" membership paid by part of your annual fees?  If so, then maybe you should get some type of credit.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 13, 2009)

What "should" happen, though, doesn't really enter into the equation. 

(I suspect that there is a non-zero cost to the VOA for each owner's RCI week, but I also am pretty sure it's no where near "regular rate").


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 13, 2009)

Im thinking of making a resale purchase for 88,500 points at presidential villas in Surfside, SC. I know NOTHING about RCI points. 

Is this a fair amount of points? MF are $600 for the 3 bedroom unit/points. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 13, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> Im thinking of making a resale purchase for 88,500 points at presidential villas in Surfside, SC. I know NOTHING about RCI points.
> 
> Is this a fair amount of points? MF are $600 for the 3 bedroom unit/points.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.




It all depending on how many vacations you plan on taking with the 88K pts. In general, 88K points will get you a 2 BR at a GC resort almost anywhere.  There are some exceptions.  For example, except for a handful of off-peak weeks, 2 BR DVC units are over 95K+ points for a week's stay.  If you plan on non-GC or smaller units, 88K points can probably get you two weeks of vacation.  Mid-week stays can spread them even further; a five night stay (Sun-Thurs) only "costs" 60% of the weekly value.

Last year I booked two separate vacations one in Aruba for my DDs and one in St. Maarten for my wife and me.  They were each 1 BR and stays of 5 and 6 nights.  Together they totaled about 77K points.

If you were planning on making use of the 9000 pt instant exchanges, be advised that these are weeks units with a check-in date of 45 days or less.  They can be great deals, but availabilities may be limited.

Is 88K pts for $600 MF a good deal?  At less than $.007/pt, it's better than the best lease deal (which you may want to use to try the RCU Points system).  There are deals out there at less than 1/2 cent per point, but now we're spitting hairs.  The other factor is how much the unit cost upfront.  If you get a great deal on the points and MF, but pay thousands too much for the unit, then the deal is not so enticing.

On another note, if you like SC, you can always take advantage of the 3 BR units for a "family reunion".

Also if you buy resale, be sure that your unit doesn't convert back to weeks in which case you have to pay to reconvert back to points.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 13, 2009)

When you buy wyndham resale, you get a free RCI weeks account. 

Please be aware that when you buy Wyndham resale ( never ever buy it direct!!)  you will not get a RCI point account. That is one of the only things that you miss out on when you buy resale.

SO IMHO, if you're interested in RCI points, DO NOT look at Wyndham. Look somewhere else.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 13, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> It all depending on how many vacations you plan on taking with the 88K pts. In general, 88K points will get you a 2 BR at a GC resort almost anywhere.  There are some exceptions.  For example, except for a handful of off-peak weeks, 2 BR DVC units are over 95K+ points for a week's stay.  If you plan on non-GC or smaller units, 88K points can probably get you two weeks of vacation.  Mid-week stays can spread them even further; a five night stay (Sun-Thurs) only "costs" 60% of the weekly value.
> 
> Last year I booked two separate vacations one in Aruba for my DDs and one in St. Maarten for my wife and me.  They were each 1 BR and stays of 5 and 6 nights.  Together they totaled about 77K points.
> 
> ...




How do I know if it converts back to weeks? Im going to email the seller right now. I got it for .99 on ebay. cant beat that. Thats where I have bought my other 3 TS weeks.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 13, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> How do I know if it converts back to weeks? Im going to email the seller right now. I got it for .99 on ebay. cant beat that. Thats where I have bought my other 3 TS weeks.


Generally, they don't convert back to weeks but it is something you have to ask the current owner to make sure it doesn't happen.

88K points is alot of RCI points, good for a 2bd during peak time at most Gold Crown resorts.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 13, 2009)

Great, im very excited about this. I hope it works out. Im so nervous about the whole points thing, because I dont know anything about it. Im a weeks gal


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> Generally, they don't convert back to weeks but it is something you have to ask the current owner to make sure it doesn't happen.


I didn't want to mislead then with my previous comment, but I've read on different threads that it has happened to other buyers.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok, well Im going to hold the seller to the ebay notice that says points. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## campbellkp (Oct 3, 2011)

I have made an offer for a presidential villas in surfside, advertised as a 3 bedroom lockout weeks 24-32 with 104500 rci points. 

I just called the resort to confirm some information, and they have told me that with a resale the unit will return to a weeks designation, no more rci points and that the season will now be 20-38....

Does this make any sense... The reason I wanted this unit is because of its very high season and to be able to have access to rci and good Tpu.  

Any info would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## ronparise (Oct 3, 2011)

gorevs9 said:


> Wyndham owners can clarify, but I think the free RCI membership for Wyndham owners is for only exchanging Wyndham units.  If you own at other RCI you need to have a separate membership.



My RCI account came with a Wyndham purchase.....I have since deposited weeks that I own outside of Wyndham  into that account


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2011)

ronparise said:


> My RCI account came with a Wyndham purchase.....I have since deposited weeks that I own outside of Wyndham  into that account



Ron, you are answering an old post.  

As to the Pres Villas on eBay, I do think it will revert back to weeks.  If you want points, then you should walk away from that sale.  I would rather have it in weeks.  I do not care for RCI Points anymore.  Loved it a year ago, and now I wish I didn't own a single RCI Point.


----------



## DAman (Oct 3, 2011)

rickandcindy23- Why do you no longer like RCI Points? I am researching this issue now. If I buy on eBay and can rent points if I need more I am wondering what I am missing. Thanks.

DAman


----------



## ScubaKat (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought my RCI points through eBay for Plantation Resort in Surfside which is the same property.  It did not revert back to weeks and came with a free year of points that was transferred with the account.  



cao219 said:


> I have made an offer for a presidential villas in surfside, advertised as a 3 bedroom lockout weeks 24-32 with 104500 rci points.
> 
> I just called the resort to confirm some information, and they have told me that with a resale the unit will return to a weeks designation, no more rci points and that the season will now be 20-38....
> 
> ...


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 4, 2011)

*thoughts (long post)*

DAman,
Far be it from me, to speak for rickandcindy, but I'll share what we've learned about RCI Weeks vs RCI Points, or one system compared to the other.  Naturally, the perspective one draws will be based on several factors, and even what you are trying to accomplish for exchanges.  The number of exchanges you make; where you exchange into; properties you already own; properties you are looking to acquire; how much planning you put into making exchanges, whether you can rent or borrow points; and a host of other considerations are just a few examples of things that can shape one's preference and perspective about a system.  It's not unusual for someone to like one system over the other, given the following.

Probably the 2 biggest factors that can influence ones preference are cost per point or cost per TPU, and the inventory you are trying to exchange into:

*1. Cost:* The maintenance fees of the properties you own is the single largest factor when it comes to cost. However, there are also exchange fees, combine fees, membership fees and even Points For Deposit fees that can add to the price you pay for your vacations.  You need to factor all of these together when you plan your exchanges; if your intent is to eek' out everything you can from either system.

Unfortunately, if you have high maintenance fees, you will end up with high cost per point or cost per TPU even before you get started -- since fees will drive the cost even higher.  So owning properties that deliver the highest TPU or Points for the lowest maintenance fees is ideal.  (These properties are highly desired in the resale market and here lately they typically command larger up-front costs to purchase them. You can still get some nice RCI Weeks or Points bargains if you are patient, but you need to do a lot of leg work to find them, and they aren't talked about a lot for obvious reasons.)  If you already own properties that deliver high cost per TPU/point, then you have to live with it, maximize their use for _specific_ exchanges, or put together a plan to dispose of them for lower cost properties.

*2. Inventory:* The inventory in each system is very different, because they originate from different sources; from Weeks owners, Points owners, weeks owners making Points for Deposit (PFD) deposits, and even from the resorts themselves.  Because of that, some resorts/units can be more abundant (and/or at a different cost), in one system vs the other.

Special arrangements and agreements between RCI and some resorts, whether a resort bulk banks weeks for owners, RCI rentals, and other factors can also influence inventory.  So if getting into specific areas/resorts is important, you sometimes need to use one system vs the other to have the best chances for an exchange. Renting directly from RCI Last Call or Extra Vacations is another option that we periodically use; they sometimes have good bargains.
-----
Both systems have their own advantages, disadvantages and quirks.  It's the nature of the beast -- and there isn't anything anyone can do outside of RCI to change them.  RCI can influence things anytime they want; through enhancements, revisions and increased fees or even rental of available inventory.  So, you essentially need to keep-up with program revisions, follow inventory, monitor maintenance fees, etc., since things can literally change over night.  (Exploiting the quirks and loopholes in one system vs the other can also be advantageous; and learning as much as you can about each system is the best way to do this.)

It's true you can rent [buy] extra points from RCI if you need to, currently at $.02/point.  However, we've found that borrowing from a future year is a better option, since it allows us to leverage our very-low cost/point. You are allowed to do this in RCI Points.

We also have a relatively low cost/TPU from our weeks properties, and we also frequently do PFDs when planning exchanges -- so we work within and between both systems when it is to our benefit. We've come to realize that either system is nothing more than a way to achieve an end -- but you can optimize things, if that is what you want.  

Oh yeah, one size does not necessarily fit all!


----------



## DAman (Oct 4, 2011)

fishingguy- Thanks for a great reply. 

I have learned a lot through lurking here(so much I became a member). The members here have a lot of insight that I appreciate. But the more I learn the more questions I have.

I am researching RCI Points now vs. Diamond US Collection vs. Hyatt and others. I think RCI Points has the most flexibility but I am concerned about how all the various fees add up.

I am lucky to live in the Bay Area and I have lots of options for travel within driving distance. My problem (for the next few years) is I need to travel when my kids are out of school. Their sporting activities also complicates things (our summer travel weeks are narrowed to the end of July, beginning of August). Also, I can travel Christmas vacation, President's Day week, and Easter vacation(the week after Easter). I can also travel at the end of May with my oldest son. I know these are peak times....

That being said I have many interesting opportunities in my area. I am trying to decide if I need to pick up a place that's in RCI Points or if I should just use the 2 weeks I have already to trade in RCI Weeks and II.  I can lock off my Marriott DSV II and get two weeks(I just purchased DSV II and think I may deposit my week for 2012 but I definitely want to use it in 2013 and beyond). 

My questions-are there any other negatives out their that I have not considered? Is the inventory in RCI Points for me to get Coronado Beach Resort in the summer? Or a place in Squaw Valley in the summer? Sedona? This assumes I am requesting as soon as I am able to in the system. I am good at doing that.

DAman


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 6, 2011)

I had to get an MROP membership to get the summer units I wanted at Kala Point and along the Oregon and Washington coast.

RCI Points general reservation window is only 10 months out, so it is a poor performer for premium weeks.

RCI Points are great for last minute, long stays, and low seasons but the top weeks just don't make it through the gauntlet to the opening of the 10 month window - with my MROP I can reserve Kala Point and along the Oregon and Washington coast 20 months out. I can also reserve Jackson Hole, Island Park and several desirable ski resorts 18 months or 16 months out.  

The day the 10 month window opens there is nothing (nada, zip, zilch) for Yellowstone, Jackson Hole, Coast of Oregon, or Quality Pacific coast resorts because the owners (like me) have gobbled up the premium weeks at 18 or 16 or 14 or 12 months out.

RCI Points are great for "overbuilt" areas such as Las Vegas and Hawaii since there are "lots" of premium weeks, just don't expect to get a whale watching week on Maui.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 8, 2011)

*Here you go*

DAman asked:


> Is the inventory in RCI Points for me to get Coronado Beach Resort in the summer? Or a place in Squaw Valley in the summer? Sedona?



I did a quick search on these areas in RCI Points and here is what I came up with.I only searched for 30 days, and availability starting in Jun 2012, since searching in RCI Points is not as easy as RCI Weeks:

Coronado Beach Resort (2885)
Didn't turn up anything. This could be due to high demand, owners using the resort rather than exchanging it through RCI, exchanging it within the resort, or renting their ownership through the resort rental system.

Villas at Poco Diablo*(#2008)
1 Bedroom 4 (2) Partial Kitchen Fri 29-Jun-2012-Fri 6-Jul-2012 25,000

Villas of Sedona*(#3021)
2 Bedroom 6 (4) Full Fri 22-Jun-2012 Fri 29-Jun-2012 32,000
2 Bedroom 8 (6) Full Mon 25-Jun-2012 Mon 2-Jul-2012 43,000
2 Bedroom 8 (6) Full Fri 29-Jun-2012 Fri 6-Jul-2012 43,000

Sedona Pines Resort*(#4968)
Over 50 units available with check in dates between 6/8 and 7/5/2012.  About 2/3 of them are 1BR, the rest are 2BR.  Points required range from 36500 to 54000.

Arroyo Roble Resort*(#5172)
8 2BR units available between 6/8 and 7/5/2012.  Points required range from 60500 to 66500.

Olympic Village Inn*(#0916)
1 Bedroom 4 (2) Partial Sun 3-Jun-2012 Sun 10-Jun-2012*37,500
1 Bedroom 4 (2) Partial Sun 10-Jun-2012 Sun 17-Jun-2012*35,500

Grand Pacific Resorts at Red Wolf at Squaw Valley*(#5848)
Studio 4 (2) Full Sun 17-Jun-2012 Sun 24-Jun-2012 33,500
1 Bedroom 4 (4) Full Sun 17-Jun-2012 Sun 24-Jun-2012*44,000



> ...are there any other negatives out their that I have not considered?



I assume this question was in regards to depositing your Marriott DSV II for exchange.  I suggest you review posts in that section of the forum for info on how to best trade your unit, and then ask some more specific questions in a new post.  There are a lot of experienced Marriott owners on the forum, who have specific insight into the best ways to do this.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 8, 2011)

*a bit more*

In general, the fees for an RCI Points exchange are a little lower than a weeks exchange, when all things are considered. But like I posted before, starting with the lowest cost per point or cost per TPU is usually the biggest overall factor in making $$$-wise exchanges:
- A points account will run you ~40$ more a year, when compared to a weeks membership.  However, if you also have a weeks property with your points ownership, you can get a free weeks account for no additional charge.  This will  give you the flexibility to deposit your weeks property into either system; doing a Points for Deposit (PFD) on the weeks side.
- There are no combine fees in RCI Points.  A point from one resort is the same as from another points, so they all get lumped together in one tally.  On the weeks side each deposit stands alone, and if you want to combine TPU to get more trading power, it will cost $99.
- An exchange on the points side will run ~20$ less than the weeks side.
- Each time you do a PFD it will cost $26.
- It seems that RCI has had more sales and promotions on the weeks side inventory here lately, when compared to the points side.  I suspect that will change over the next couple weeks with the upcoming changes in RCI, but we'll just have to see.

Yes, fees can add up with either membership.  That's why it's best to take advantage of any internal exchange programs a resort/RCI may offer.  For example, we can exchange within our Resort and Resort Group with our points properties, for significantly less (and through RCI).  Some of our weeks properties can be exchanged completely within the resort for free, but it is a one-for-one exchange -- you don't get any TPU back like in RCI Weeks exchanges. [It is also dependent on inventory, but can be a great way to exchange an off season week for a peak week at the resort, if that's what you happen to own.]

Here are some other things to consider:
- You get a 13 to 10 month priority over other exchangers, within your resort and resort group with a points property.  That means any points inventory in the resort and resort group can get picked over at 13-10 months, before it is made available to other RCI members.  This can give you a big edge in some exchanges, that have a lot of resorts within it's group.
- Some resorts and areas can have a lot more inventory available on the points side vs the weeks side -- and vice versa.  So using the correct system to get into some resorts/areas can give you an edge in RCI.  (In other words, you need to know the best way to get to where you want to go, within RCI.)
- RCI points owners have been able to get access to not only Points-weeks inventory, but strictly Weeks inventory as well.  [You need to call a Vacation Counselor to do this, and new counselors don't necessarily always know how to do it (or want to), but we've had good success.]  On the other hand, I don't know of any Weeks owners who have been successful at getting exchanges into Points inventory.

If you got a points property, you might find it useful to work between both systems with a free weeks membership.  We've found the additional flexibility does come in handy at times.  Just try to keep your cost per point or cost per TPU as low as possible, for the most $$$ savy exchanges.  It will require a bit more planning and prep, but we've found it useful for our travel; but you might not need this if you don't travel nearly as much(?).


----------



## JohnPaul (Oct 12, 2011)

*Good Deal RCI points to MF*



FLDVCFamily said:


> Are any resorts particularly good to own via RCI points (for MF reasons I would guess)?  I am considering looking for a small RCI points contract on Ebay but I am not sure what to look for, what to watch out for, etc.  I would be looking to use the points mainly for the last minute exchanges at 45 days or less, so a small annual contract of say under 30K points would be fine with me.  As of right now I only own RCI weeks traders but I am looking to add RCI points to my timeshare "portfolio".  Also, does anyone know offhand the approximate fees for the last minute exchanges (on top of the 9000 or fewer points required?).  Thanks for any advice!



I have bought at two resorts to obtain a good quantity of RCI points for a low maintenance fee.  

One resort is Sedona Pines in Arizona.  Maintenance fees were $467 this year for a one bedroom.  On one week I own I get 52,500 RCI points for that level of maintenance fees.   I bought a second week on ebay and pay the same MF but get 44,500 RCI points.  Sedona Pines is an RCI Gold Crown Resort.

The other resort I bought is Oakmont in Pigeon Forge, Tennessee.  I don't expect I'll probably ever stay there (although Tennessee is beautiful in the fall).  I get 48,500 RCI points a year.  However, MF are going up in 2012 (to $380 a year from $375).  Oakmont is an RCI Silver Crown Resort.

The good news is I only need 1 RCI Points account.


----------

